# Horn Mt



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

My hats off to the two cc boats who did an overnighter this past Saturday at Horn Mountain. The blue boat appeared to catch a few tuna to boot! Never the less, you guys hate fish much more than I but I am impressed with ya'lls dedication as Sunday the sea state turned to 2' western chop due to the storms we had in the area.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*Sometimes you just got to want it!!!!*


----------



## msubdawg (Feb 29, 2008)

*Blue Boat Bucket of Fish*

We ended up with a bucket of fish.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

That's the nicest bucket of fish I've seen. BTW, how far is it to horn mountain?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

spinfactor said:


> That's the nicest bucket of fish I've seen. BTW, how far is it to horn mountain?


93 nm on a 193 out of OB.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Yea, that's what I thought. Think that's a little far out there with my boat being it's a 24 foot bay boat powered with a 225 Yami 4 stroke saddled with a 77 gallon fuel tank. To bad, now that snapper season is over I'm left wondering what and where to fish upon my return August 15. Trolling for kings can get old after a while.


----------

